# Soon? Is Tail swishing a sign?



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's my 2yo FF. Lost my breeding date when my phone fried in the toilet :/ buck was put in with her nov 9th pretty sure she was bred before thanksgiving. Her ligs have been changing back and forth but currently gone. All I feel is pelvic bones and spine. Anyway she's been tail swishing alllllll day is this a sign? We don't have any bugs and haven't had a doe do this prior to kidding. And it's been dropping as well. She's a bit restless right now pawing a bunch of places rubbing her head on things but not showing pain. She's a hard head not sure how much pain she's show before actually pushing. Haha here's some pictures what do y'all think? Ugh it's only letting me do one picture at a time so more to follow


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Pic2


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Pic3


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Pic4


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Pic5


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She looks close to me.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Tail swishing is a sign of annoyance and unhappiness, my does do it a lot in late pregnancy. But she sure does look close, puffy lady parts, tight udder, no ligs, etc. And now just watch her wait another week cause I said that :lol:


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Lol I hope not! Looking forward to seeing her first kid or hopefully kids. She was one of my bottle babies


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks close to me too. But I think Suzanne has hit the nail on the head.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, she does look close.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I am STILL waiting!


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

A good example of the doe code at work. How they love to drive us mad!!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm doe code crazy!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: My doe held me off for two weeks this year! TWO.WEEKS. :hair: I was about nuts!! Good luck!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Well full moon tonight thunderstorms and lightening right now. I wonder if she'll hold out.. Bag finished filling today and belly dropped looks like she lost 20 lbs Right lig gone left is barely there. Wait wait wait....


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Idk why my pics are sideways :/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nothing yet,huh?


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

tell us when something happens!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Sure will!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like you'll have kids soon  My doe had me going loopy for over a month this year! It was my second kidding, I wasn't the greatest at checking for the kidding signs and I had no due date. Boy, was that great fun :lol:


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

they get a snotty discharge,yep they like to keep you guessing


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Triplets!!!!


----------



## minica228 (Feb 27, 2016)

Awe so cute!!!!


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Yay! Congrats! They are adorable.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Cuteness overload


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

how many boys /girls? the are just beautiful sigh I have to wait 5 months for any babies here,teejae


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It was two boys and a girl, there's another thread.

The kids are gorgeous, sandhillfarm!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank u! Yes I made an announcement thread so proud of the new mommy she's doing great


----------

